# Floating anchor



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey everybody! This is my new setup and I love it so much..the bands are tbg 3 cm,25 cm long.Looooooove it! Words?


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That should shoot those marbles nicely. Good solid set up.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------

